
Jobs disappoints on US box office debut - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/cca40018-0839-11e3-badc-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2cPPVnSVy
======
lutusp
The link goes to a site that requires a signup in order to read the article.
It's essentially a paywall.

